# firmar un tanto (fútbol)



## 123xyz

Hello,

Could someone help me understand the following sentence in Spanish, notably the expression "firmar un nuevo tanto":

Sobre el portugués Tiago Mendes, que *firmó un nuevo tanto*, el tercero en Liga, indicó que es la referencia táctica del equipo en ese puesto, y en cuanto al uruguayo José María Giménez, titular en sustitución del brasileño Joao Miranda, lesionado el pasado miércoles con su selección, que "ha mantenido la regularidad" y que "es muy difícil marcar a Santa Cruz".

I don't know if it means that the player scored a goal (as suggested by "tanto", which means "point" in a scoring system), or signed a new contract with some football league (as suggested by "firmar", "to sign").

Thank you in advance


----------



## michelmontescuba

123xyz said:


> el tercero en Liga, indicó que es la referencia táctica del equipo en ese puesto


En mi opinión esto es prueba de que de hecho se trata de anotar un gol. Es una manera un tanto inusual de expresar la idea, pero no me es del todo ajena.


----------



## Masood

Which Tiago is this? Is it the chap who used to play for Atletico? He's now a manager. How old is the source?


----------



## michelmontescuba

Masood said:


> Which Tiago is this? Is it the chap who used to play for Atletico? He's now a manager. How old is the source?


En este caso al parecer se trata de un jugador, lo cual se puede ver claramente cuando se dice: "es la referencia táctica del equipo en ese puesto".


----------



## 123xyz

Simeone: "Jiménez va a ser muy importante"

You can read the full article here. It's from 2014.



michelmontescuba said:


> En mi opinión esto es prueba de que de hecho se trata de anotar un gol. Es una manera un tanto inusual de expresar la idea, pero no me es del todo ajena.



La expresión es muy frecuente, con +160 000 resultados en Google, por ejemplo "el motivo: haber jugado en su equipo durante once años sin firmar un tanto" en este artículo, en el cual es aún más claro que se trata de un gol, pero me desconcertaba el uso del verbo "firmar", sobre todo porque había leído que Tiago había cambiado su equipo en 2014.

Muchas gracías para la ayuda.


----------



## jilar

Sí, firmar un tanto es meter un gol.

Los periodistas cuando se ponen creativos tienen estas cosas.
Digamos que ven a cada jugador de forma única, cada uno mete los goles a su manera o estilo, como si fuera una "firma" como las que cada uno tenemos para firmar un documento.
No hay dos firmas iguales, así como tampoco hay dos goles iguales.
Y así cada jugador tiene su propia "firma" a la hora de meter goles.


----------



## Rocko!

¿No podría ser que firmó un nuevo tanto/periodo de tiempo dentro del equipo; su tercer periodo de tiempo en la liga española?
La nota es del 2014 y eso lo complica todo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

jilar said:


> Sí, firmar un tanto es meter un gol.
> 
> Los periodistas cuando se ponen creativos tienen estas cosas.
> Digamos que ven a cada jugador de forma única, cada uno mete los goles a su manera o estilo, como si fuera una "firma" como las que cada uno tenemos para firmar un documento.
> No hay dos firmas iguales, así como tampoco hay dos goles iguales.
> Y así cada jugador tiene su propia "firma" a la hora de meter goles.


Excelente explicación; se nota que lo de ustedes en España es el fútbol.


----------



## Masood

123xyz said:


> Simeone: "Jiménez va a ser muy importante"
> 
> You can read the full article here. It's from 2014.


Ok thanks. He was still a player in 2014. 
If it were a recent article, we could've ruled out the possibility that it was referring to scoring a goal.


----------



## jilar

Bueno, para serte sincero, no soy mucho de fútbol, pero son expresiones que uno acaba escuchando.

Otras veces usan la expresión "poner su firma" que es la definición de firmar.
firmar | Diccionario de la lengua española
Ejemplo Cristiano puso su firma en uno de los dos goles de la Juve

En fin, Cristiano metió o coló un gol o tanto.


----------



## Aguas Claras

No soy nada futbolera pero, al menos en España, "firmar un tanto" es una manera bastante común de decir "marcar un gol".


----------



## Masood

jilar said:


> Sí, firmar un tanto es meter un gol.
> 
> Los periodistas cuando se ponen creativos tienen estas cosas.
> Digamos que ven a cada jugador de forma única, cada uno mete los goles a su manera o estilo, como si fuera una "firma" como las que cada uno tenemos para firmar un documento.
> No hay dos firmas iguales, así como tampoco hay dos goles iguales.
> Y así cada jugador tiene su propia "firma" a la hora de meter goles.


Entendido.
Quizá en inglés británico diríamos "..._scored a trademark goal"/"scored one of his trademark goals_"


----------



## michelmontescuba

En este caso en particular creo que la frase se usa de forma genérica. Dicho esto, creo que "score a goal" sin más, no sería erróneo.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Masood said:


> Entendido.
> Quizá en inglés británico diríamos "..._scored a trademark goal"/"scored one of his trademark goals_"


Don't think so. It's just used to mean "score a goal".


----------



## Masood

Aguas Claras said:


> Don't think so. It's just used to mean "score a goal".


I think it's a good fit for jilar's description. Unless his description is not correct.


----------



## Bevj

Masood said:


> Unless his description is not correct.



It is


----------



## Aguas Claras

Masood said:


> I think it's a good fit for jilar's description. Unless his description is not correct.


I thought Jilar was talking about "rubricar un gol", unless I'm reading it wrongly.


----------



## Bevj

Post #6



> Sí, firmar un tanto es meter un gol.


I thought that Masood was referring to this comment.


----------



## Masood

Bevj said:


> Post #6
> 
> 
> I thought that Masood was referring to this comment.


No, I was referring to the text after that sentence.


----------



## Aguas Claras

In any case, what I'm trying to say is that when I hear a commentator say "Messi firmó un tanto", it doesn't make me think of any particular kind of goal. It just makes me think that he scored one.


----------



## Rocko!

Entre las cosas que citó jilar, aparece lo que a Masood le intriga:
Cristiano *puso su firma en uno de los dos* goles de la Juve (título de un enlace)

Eso tendría que traducirse como un figurativo "trademark", dentro del vocabulario futbolístico de Masood.


----------



## jilar

A ver, compañeros, un poco de orden. 

Firmar un gol es meterlo. Esto es como realmente se entiende esa expresión, vamos, lo que intenta aclarar Aguas Claras.

Luego yo intenté explicar cómo en castellano algunos periodistas (porque esa expresión, usando el verbo firmar, la usan ellos, no la gente de a pie -excepto si quieren aparentar tener más cultura o dárselas de listos) emplean un verbo que nada tiene que ver con "meter o colar".

Supongo que Masood ha hecho un intento en inglés para trasladar esta versión donde se interpreta que cada futbolista " firma " sus goles.
Porque, como decía, no hay dos goles iguales. Incluso un mismo futbolista no puede conseguir que dos goles sean iguales.

Es solo una metáfora, ven los goles como firmas (las que usamos cada uno para firmar un documento), y así llegaron a hablar de "firmar un gol".


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

jilar said:


> Sí, firmar un tanto es meter un gol.



Jilar claramente acertó en el significado de la expresión. Esta es la idea clave.



jilar said:


> Digamos que ven a cada jugador de forma única, cada uno mete los goles a su manera o estilo, como si fuera una "firma" como las que cada uno tenemos para firmar un documento.




Sin embargo, al tratar de explicar la asociación de ideas con 'firma', lo interpretó de modo personal, un poco subjetivamente, en el sentido de que 'cada jugador tiene su forma de marcar los goles', lo que (os) lleva a interpretar la expresión de 'firmar un gol' como una cuestión de 'estilo personal de juego' de cada jugador - aunque en realidad, la expresión no tiene nada que ver con eso... Esa fue la forma en que Jilar explicaba el uso de la metáfora 'firma' en el lenguaje figurado, literario, del periodismo deportivo.

Después, Masood hizo una buena traducción de la explicación de Jilar, pero que está un poco distorsionada, porque la expresión española no significa realmente eso...


En mi opinión, el uso del verbo 'firmar' es simplemente un enfatizador; una manera literaria de subrayar la acción de 'marcar'. Sirve para acentuar la idea de 'meter gol'.

En inglés, eso suele decirse 'to clock (a goal)'.

También pudiera usarse 'to sign off', por la connotación enfática de 'conclusively' que señala el 'Free Dictionary'.


Yo di ya dos posibilidades en post # 15. Otras posibilidades serían:

*- To clock a goal / a point / a score.*
- To sign a goal
- To sign off (with a goal)

*'... who clocked another goal / point / score.'*
'... who signed another score.
'... who signed off (with a new score).


*(*) The Free Dictionary
- To sign off
1. *To announce the end of a communication; conclude.
*2. *To stop transmission after identifying the broadcasting station.
*3. *_Informal_ To express approval formally or *conclusively*:
- got Congress to sign off on the new tax proposal.

sign off


----------



## jilar

Bien aclarado, Cerros.
Sí, a veces cuesta expresarse con claridad.
Aunque me gustaría saber tu explicación al respecto.

En principio lo más literal sería usar el verbo sign, así como se usa firmar.
Pero, claro, como esa no es una manera común de decirlo en inglés, carecería de sentido.
El mismo que faltaría si cogemos un diccionario y vemos las acepciones de firmar.

Es una simple metáfora que quizá entre los periodistas españoles ha acabado calando tanto que la usan de común y de alguna manera se ha fijado en su forma de hablar.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

jilar said:


> Aunque me gustaría saber tu explicación al respecto.




Mientras tú contestaste, estaba yo editando mi post anterior, donde añadí este comentario, que es lo que yo entiendo que connota el uso de 'firmar un gol';


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> En mi opinión, el uso del verbo 'firmar' es simplemente un enfatizador; una manera literaria de subrayar la acción de 'marcar'. Sirve para 'acentuar' la idea de 'meter gol'.




Yo tampoco soy mucho de fútbol, con lo que no puedo hablar de las versiones en inglés con mucha seguridad... Quizás pueda confirmárnoslo algún nativo como Aguas Claras o Masood. 

Creo haber oído en alguna ocasión lo de 'to sign a goal' o 'to sign with a goal'. O incluso, 'to sign off with a goal', pero no estoy seguro.

Además, estas expresiones creo que también se utilizan para referirse a los partidos que ganan, a las victorias deportivas de los equipos; 'The team signed off with a win that gave it two more points', así no sabría muy bien si estoy acertando.


----------



## Bevj

> *To clock a goal / a point / a score.*
> - To sign a goal
> - To sign off (with a goal)
> 
> *'... who clocked another goal / point / score.'*
> '... who signed another score.
> '... who signed off (with a new score).



I think you are confusing *clock* and *clock up.*
I have never heard 'clocked a goal' or 'signed a score'. 
Can you give your source?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

I was hesitating between 'clock' and 'clock up', but 'The Free Dictionary' also mentions 'clock in' - which also rings a bell... Maybe all three are used.


This is from 'The Free Dictionary':

*(*) The Free Dictionary:
- To clock*
_v.tr._
*2. To register or record* with a mechanical device: - clocked the winds at 60 miles per hour.
*3. *_Informal_ To strike or hit (someone) forcefully, especially in the face.
_v.intr._
*1. To record working hours* with a time clock:
- clocks in at 8:00 and out at 4:00.
*2. To be measured or registered, especially at a certain speed or rate. Often used with in: *
- a fastball that clocks in at 95 miles per hour.

clock


----------



## jilar

Ya, Cerros, pero como enfatizador podrían usar cualquier palabra. ¿Por qué concretamente una derivada de firma?

Yo ya lo expliqué, quizá con otras palabras se entienda mejor.
Fulano mete un gol. Es "su" gol.
 Es un gol de "su autoría". (Que esta, autoría, me suena que también lo dicen).

Entonces ¿qué existe en la escritura para saber que un documento es de la autoría de alguien? Las firmas.

Y de ahí entonces decir que un gol lleva la firma de alguien, o que él firmó o puso su firma en ese gol, para decir que es un gol suyo, o de su autoría. En fin, es su autor.


----------



## x.y.z

Firmó un tanto porque fue el autor (en inglés author) del gol.


----------



## jilar

Haciendo un símil con los escritores que dirían:
Ese libro/documento... lo escribí con mi puño y letra. = Ese libro es mío, soy su autor, lleva mi firma.

Un futbolista podría decir:
Ese gol lo metí *con mi pie y bota*.*
Es mío, soy su autor, lleva mi firma.

*Una expresión recién inventada, sin más, pero que se ajustaría al contexto del fútbol copiándola del otro uso literario.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

jilar said:


> Fulano mete un gol. Es "su" gol.
> *Es un gol de "su autoría*". (Que esta, autoría, me suena que también lo dicen).




Sí, esa también se dice, pero es una expresión distinta... Creo que te las confundes.

- Fue autor de un gol.
- Dió autoría a uno de sus goles antológicos.
- Dió / Ofreció un gol de su autoría.


----------



## jilar

La verdad es que no te entiendo, Cerros. Claro que son expresiones distintas, pero todas significan al final lo mismo, indican quién metió o marcó un gol.
Ese mensaje lo puedes decir de muchas maneras, usando tan diversas expresiones, desde un simple:
Cristiano metió el gol de la victoria.

Pasando por:
C. puso su firma o firmó el gol ...

O como:
El gol de la victoria es de su autoría (haciendo referencia con *su* a Cristiano o quien sea el autor)

¿Es que no ves la relación entre firma y autor? Bueno, todo es posible. Yo más no puedo hacer, la verdad.
Quien lo quiera entender que lo entienda.

Saludos


----------



## sarah_

jilar said:


> Claro que son expresiones distintas, pero todas significan al final lo mismo, indican quién metió o marcó un gol.


----------

